# Web based computer programs



## Ajooba1982 (Mar 12, 2011)

Mainly do my computing thought iPad/iPod/iPhone. There are many programs that are not available on the iOS. For example, if I want to convert an mp3 to do wmv file, I can't. If I want to convert a mkv file to an mp4 file, I can't, etc. I recently found this website, called www.ytconv.com, that converts YouTube videos to mp3 audio. There is not program like this on the iOS, but I know that there are many programs like this if I use my computer with windows. So iOS programs have very many limitation. My questions is: is there any other websites that offers programs that is wholly based on the web, meaning that I don't need a windows or mac ox to use it?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Ajooba1982,

There are web applications to convert files to different other fileformats, for instance Online-convert.com. However you would still need a download manager to be able to get the file from the website, which you'll only be able to do if your iUnit is jailbroken (with iFile, Safari Download Manager etc).

So if you're running a 'legit iOS', that isn't jailbroken, you will not be able to do this.
Otherwise you would theoretically be able to do it via that site.

Don't have my iPad with me at the time, so can't confirm that it actually does work. But with a downloadmanager + online converter, it should.


----------

